# δεν.... να μη



## Theseus (Jul 21, 2018)

Αυτή τη φράση συνάντησα στο ένα μικρο κρητικο στιχάκι που ακόμα παρέμεινε αναπάντητο στο φόρουμ Discussing anything under the sun. Εκτός από την έννοια αυτού του στιχακιού, το οποίο μετάφρασα στη κανονική γλώσσα ως:-

Να σε πάρει η οργή
Αν *δε* σε δέσω
*Να μη* γεμίσω καλαμπόκι 
Κι ύστερα να σ' αλωνισω.

τότε τι σημαίνει το '*δεν.....να μη*; Στα συμφραζόμενα αυτά 'το 'να μη' πρέπει ν' έχει μια θετική όχι αρνητική εννοια δηλ.:-

Είτε (αρνητικό)

"Damn you,
If I don't tie you up
I shall not load the cart 
and I shall not mill the corn!" 

Ή (θετικό)

Damn you 
If I don't tie you up
To fill you with corn
And then to thresh you.

Aόλα γιατί το δύσκολο *'μη*';:curse:


----------



## SBE (Jul 21, 2018)

It does not make much sense to me, unless of course it is an oath/ promise. 
Αν... (γίνει η δεν γίνει αυτό που λέω/ περιμένω κλπ) τότε να (μου συμβεί ή να μην μου συμβεί κάτι άλλο). 

If I do/ if I don't do X, then may Y happen/ not happen. 
If I don't tie you up, may I not load any corn (but then the next verse is a bit problematic). 

Other examples: 

*Αν* σ’ αρνηθώ αγάπη μου
[...]
*να μη* με θέλει ο ουρανός,
ήλιο να βλέπω μαύρο.

Αν σ’ αρνηθώ αγάπη μου,
[...]
χάδι ποτέ μου *να μη* δω,
*να μη* φιλήσω χείλη.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 21, 2018)

Σ´ ευχαριστώ, ΣΒΕ. Υποθέτω ότι όλα εξαρτώνται από το παραλήπτη. Έχει προτάσεις που κυμαίνονται από ένα σκιάχτρο, ενα γαϊδούρι στο καρό που μεταφέρει το καλαμπόκι ή το καλαμπόκι που έχει φορτωθεί σε ένα κάρο. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση σημαίνει 'if I don't load you with corn, let me thresh you into the bargain ή κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## sarant (Jul 21, 2018)

It is an oath. Αν Χ .. να μην Ψ is the expression, δε is not an essential part of it.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 21, 2018)

Με πρόλαβες, Σάραντ. Όποτε πως θα μετάφραζες το στιχάκι στη αγγλική; :) Ίσως έτσι:-
If I don't tie you up, 
Let me not fill you with corn 
And let me thresh you (anyhow)! 


Σε ποιον ή ποιο μιλάει;


----------



## sarant (Jul 21, 2018)

Theseus said:


> Με πρόλαβες, Σάραντ. Όποτε πως θα μετάφραζες το στιχάκι στη αγγλική; :) Ίσως έτσι:-
> If I don't tie you up,
> Let me not fill you with corn
> And let me thresh you (anyhow)!
> ...



Συγνώμη, τωρα που ξαναβλέπω το αρχικό, δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος πως το καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 22, 2018)

Θεγξ, Σάραντ. Ίσως ο Δαέμανος μπορεί να το διαλευκάνει το θέμα. Μπορεί να τσιμπήσει το δόλωμα, τρόπος του ειπείν. Οτιδήποτε κρητικό....Πάντως, ζω κι ελπίζω.:)


----------



## SBE (Jul 22, 2018)

In order to understand this Theseus, we need to know who or what the speaker is addressing. It is most likely an object or an animal, rather than a person, but we need more context, which presumably you do not have, because the phrase appears in only one source online and there is no context. 
I was wondering whether it says να τ'αλέσω, which would make more sense.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 22, 2018)

As I said above, SBE, suggestions as to the addressee vary from a scarecrow, a donkey & a cart which carries corn. Presumably then τ' would refer to the corn.


----------



## SBE (Jul 22, 2018)

Obviously, in which case the phrase would be: Damn your living, if I don't tie you up may I never fill up [the cart] with corn and [go] thresh it.


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2018)

Θα συμφωνήσω με την SBE. Δεν θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να αφιερώνουμε πολλή φαιά ουσία σε κατασκευάσματα αμφίβολης προέλευσης και αξίας. Το πρωτότυπο
«Διάλε, τσ' απολειμάρες σου,
α δε σε τζιμπροδέσω
να μη γεμίσω ξενικά
κι ύστερα να σ΄ αλέσω»
δεν βγάζει πολύ νόημα. Αν προσπαθήσουμε λίγο ακόμα:

Τι αλέθεις; Το καλαμπόκι και το σιτάρι.
Άρα απευθύνεται στις καλαμποκιές. Πρέπει να τις δέσει για να πάρει καρπούς και να τους πάει για άλεσμα; Ένας θεός ξέρει. 

Ας μην κάνουμε ανάλυση σε κάθε κουτουράδα που αμολάει κάποιος Κρητικός.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 22, 2018)

Άλλωστε σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις συχνά έχουμε παραγεμίσματα χωρίς νόημα για να βγαίνει το μέτρο κλπ.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 22, 2018)

Υπέροχη πρόταση, ΣΒΕ. Λυπάμαι που έκανα να σηκωθείς πρωί πρωί για να κοιτάξεις το λεξικό. :) Πάντως, πολλές ευχαριστίες για την αποσαφήνιση των όρων για dumb/deaf & dumb. Το λεξικό μου δεν βοηθάει καθόλου σε τέτοιες λεπτολογίες όπως αυτές.


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2018)

Θησέα νομίζω το έχω ξαναπεί. Αν ο στόχος σου είναι να βελτιώσεις τις γνώσεις σου της ελληνικής γλώσσας και της ελληνικής κουλτούρας, τότε θα πρέπει να επιδιώκεις να διαβάσεις λογοτεχνία, κατά προτίμηση σύγχρονη, και εφημερίδες/ περιοδικά (εδώ λίγο είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα, δεδομένου ότι τα ελληνικά πολλών περιοδικών και εφημερίδων είναι όχι και τόσο άψογα). Και να συγκεντρώσεις την προσοχή σου σε θέματα τρέχοντα, όπως πολιτική, κοινωνία κλπ. ΚΑΙ σε θέματα πανελλήνια. Πιάσε να διαβάζεις την Καθημερινή ή τη Ναυτεμπορική π.χ. ή την Αθηναϊκή Επιθεώρηση ή το ελληνικό TED. Ή το LiFo που έχει ποικιλία θεμάτων (όχι όλα αξιόλογα). Ή την ελληνική Wikipedia. Έχει πολύ πράμα που δεν το περίμενα ότι θα το έβρισκα πουθενά.


----------

